

Ask HN: Is A New UI Innovation? - lookup
http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/06/feelings-about-apples-keynote.html?m=1

======
lookup
With Apple's new release of OSX Yosemite and iOS 8. Specifically for this
release, do you view these UI changes as innovation.

